# My Chicks



## RPegram (Feb 22, 2013)

Here are my almost 3 week old chicks. I have been hiding for a while, but thought I would post pics of my girls, hopefully all girls! This is my second brooder, they quickly outgrew their first. I have 12 total and I am hoping for lots of eggs come July! They hatched around 2/11, so they are pushing 3 weeks.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum, and welcome to your addiction!! They are addicting!! What kind are they?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi! Welcome aboard. Where are you from? Nice brooder set up you have! Little ones look happy and healthy.


----------



## RPegram (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks to all. I live in Eastern North Carolina near the coast. The chicks are red pullets, but not sure of exact breed yet. I'm leaning towards either New Hampshire Reds, or Production Reds. I wanted hens that would lay large brown eggs and be productive. My math was a little fuzzy last night, as they are actually going on 4 weeks this coming Monday. I had them in a large plastic tote, but they quickly outgrew that and had to upgrade to this cage. It is an old ferret cage that where I work no longer wanted, so I asked for it and modified slightly with plywood bottom and sides.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Love it when things can be repurposed. Ferret cage works perfect the way you modified it. Chicks grow up so fast. Wish they'd stay little just a wee longer.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice brooder. Good luck with those babies.


----------



## piney (Mar 10, 2013)

Very cool. I reused wood from and old bed and drawer base. Worked great!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

welcome aboard. your chicks are looking great.


----------

